# deadmau5 trolls Skrillex



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2012)

So mah hunny was watching the Grammys (she refers to it as her Super Bowl) and she calls me up and says "OMG YOU HAVE TO TURN ON THE GRAMMYS RIGHT NOW."

I'm like "Hold on, is this some Whitney Houston thing?"  She's all "JUST DO IT".

So I turn it on and what do I see in the background of some dude getting interviewed but deadmau5 walking around in a black T-shirt with some stuff written on it.

I'm like "Oh, that's cool that he's there," but she tells me that I have to see what the shirt says.

What I saw was nothing short of genius.

deadmau5 dropping some Skrillex dox on national television.

And it's not a party until Victor Cruz brings the salsa.

[yt]QcuCMcrstLg[/yt]

Just thought I'd share that with you all.


----------



## shteev (Feb 13, 2012)

Joel > Everyone else


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 13, 2012)

Heh heh heh, awesome!


			
				Musicfeeds said:
			
		

> Skrillex then attempted to set up a call forwarding to Deadmau5â€²s phone, however it became apparent that he had already thought one step ahead, clearly thinking through every aspect of the prank.


----------



## Foedus (Feb 13, 2012)

Pfffft Deadmau5.  

While I think the guy is a douche, this was most definitely hysterical.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't get it.
Someone explain to me, I'm stupid.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I don't get it.
> Someone explain to me, I'm stupid.



thats skrillex's phone number.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I don't get it.
> Someone explain to me, I'm stupid.


I d
I didn't get it at first either. I had too look it up elsewhere to realise what it was about


----------



## Cyril (Feb 13, 2012)

Clayton said:


> thats skrillex's phone number.


Pro troll.


----------



## triage (Feb 13, 2012)

joel is kind of a dick, but i don't exactly like skrillex's music either so

whatever


----------



## Alstor (Feb 13, 2012)

Best dressed star on the red carpet, IMO. :V

Pauley Perette was so incredibly awkward during that. Thank God Cruz spiced it up a little bit.


----------

